# find Zorrel t/s for sublimation



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

Is there an easy way to find the sublimation products on this site?


----------



## PRIMJET (Jul 25, 2008)

akaratemom said:


> Is there an easy way to find the sublimation products on this site?


For what exactly??


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

shirts for sublimation - I am considering starting sublimation and trying to look into the garment products. I saw posts that Zorrel makes some shirts that work well. Are there only a couple of brands of shirts that I will be able to use?

When I went to the Zorrel site there were many cotton shirts. I assume these are not the sublimation shirts. Is there an easy way to find only sub shirts?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can sublimate on any 100% polyester white/light shirt.. A lot of us use vapor ware...and they come in white, blue, yellow, gray and pink...they work very well. Hanes no longer manufactures the poly shirts. BTW...walmart has some 100% poly shirts with colored collar yokes...about 6.50 USD

For vaporware, I use www.Johnsonplastics.com have several offices in US


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

akaratemom said:


> shirts for sublimation - I am considering starting sublimation and trying to look into the garment products. I saw posts that Zorrel makes some shirts that work well. Are there only a couple of brands of shirts that I will be able to use?
> 
> When I went to the Zorrel site there were many cotton shirts. I assume these are not the sublimation shirts. Is there an easy way to find only sub shirts?


Just contact Zorrel and ask them which of their shirts are not 100% cotton.

They should be able tos end you a catalog.

Or if you keep reading through the product descriptions, you'll find the moisture wicking t-shirts on their site that don't have cotton in them.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. For sublimation you need polyster shirts, or poly cotton shirts with a mix of at least 65 percent polyester. You *cannot* sublimate onto normal cotton shirts, as it needs the polyster content as part of the sublimation process.

Vapor is one of the main producers of sublimation garments. A quick 'google' will bring up the stockists for you. Also 'googling sublimation supplies will bring up most of the mainstream stockists of other brands for you as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

akaratemom said:


> I saw posts that Zorrel makes some shirts that work well. Are there only a couple of brands of shirts that I will be able to use?


Where did you see this? Colorwise, they look great. The fabric cannot handle the temps (at least the textured syntrel).

Look at their 'athlete' series. Z500, Z800, Ill110 are all textured weaves. Z1050, Z1051 are microfiber. There are others, look at their catalog.

Anything that says 'Dri-Balance' is a poly/cotton blend which is very comfortable to wear, but won't sublimate well.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Z500 gets my vote used them before w/good results


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

excuuuuuse me I meant the 1050,, tryed the 500 did ok but it has to be spun polyester to sub correctly


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

We use a lot of the 1050 line. It is a thinner fabric...more of an athletic feel...and priced right (under $5). I love the Z500 fabric, but have not had any success sublimating because the texture of the fabric gets crushed even with very light pressure.


----------



## ktarabok (Dec 17, 2008)

cprvh said:


> We use a lot of the 1050 line. It is a thinner fabric...more of an athletic feel...and priced right (under $5). I love the Z500 fabric, but have not had any success sublimating because the texture of the fabric gets crushed even with very light pressure.



Can you post up a link to the under $5? I looked and only found the Z1050 at $7.50.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

cprvh said:


> We use a lot of the 1050 line. It is a thinner fabric...more of an athletic feel...and priced right (under $5). I love the Z500 fabric, but have not had any success sublimating because the texture of the fabric gets crushed even with very light pressure.


My experiences fall right in line with this. I wish the Z500 material could sublimate. I absolutely love the material and the images come out really well on it. Unfortunately the fabric gets ruined at the high temps.

Get a wholesale account with them for the lower prices.

I've had good luck with some champion shirts I've gotten at target on clearance. They actually perform pretty well too!


----------

